# Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik � Golden Sliced



## Nick S.

*Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

November is here; time to open those tins of Orlik Golden Sliced and post your reviews here in this thread. Let's try to keep the discussion to a minimum, other than relevant comments. Other statements (such as "nice review" and such) and banter should go in the voting thread, Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/299825-puff-monthly-tobacco-november.html


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Orlik - Golden Sliced
From the tin_ "This delightful blend is composed of golden and fill body Virginia tobaccos with a touch of burley. A fine natural sweetness in both taste and aroma characterizes Orlik Golden Sliced. The cut is a traditional Navy Cut Flake i.e. pressed tobacco and cut into thin slices. Rub the tobacco slices gently before filling your pipe." _The date code on my tin indicates that it is 9 months old. 


















In The Tin/Pouch
Inside the tin you will find two stacks of neatly arranged light brown flakes. The flakes are about twice the width of Irish Flake coming in at about 1.5 inches and about the same thickness of Stokkebye's Luxury flakes. The tin aroma of this tobacco is a very clean fresh smell, sweet and grassy much like one would expect with this type of a tobacco, like summer in a hay barn. As most of my pipes are on the medium to small size bowl, I find that half of a flake is the perfect amount to fill or nearly fill my pipe. I usually rub out half of a flake about 20 minutes prior to smoking to give the tobacco enough time to dry, though I also have smoked this straight from the tin with minimal issues. 

The Burn
Rubbed out, this tobacco lights with ease, and burns nice and evenly. It can burn a tad on the hot side especially if overeagerly puffed on, but if you slow your cadence down a bit it is just fine. Moisture was not much of a problem, although sometimes I did need to run a pipe cleaner down the stem about halfway through the bowl. Afterward I did not find any excess moisture collected in the bottom of the bowl. 

The Smoke
I love the way this tobacco tastes, I would describe it as a bright taste. It has a nice hay/grassy flavor, that is sweet, there is also some kind of casing on this tobacco that works nicely with the natural tobacco flavors. As the bowl progresses the sweetness fades a bit and the flavor becomes darker and earthier. I have found that this tobacco can bite especially if over puffed and if the bowl is not packed correctly, but if you pack the bowl a bit tighter and slow down a bit and puff gently this can really be a pleasant smoke.

The Aroma
I can't make any definitive statement of the aroma of this tobacco as I always smoke outside, but from what I can smell it is a very natural tobacco aroma with a light sweetness to it. 

The Packaging, and Price
This tobacco comes in two stacks of flakes wrapped in a paper that is closed with an Orlik sticker all vacuum sealed inside a square tin. I purchased mine from www.smokingpipes.com for $6.81, but it can be purchased from just about any online tobacconist. I have also found it at my local B&M, and if they have it you should be able to find it at any B&M. 

The Bottom Line
I love this tobaccos flavor the sweet grassy flavor is very nice and it quickly became one of my favorite tobaccos. I also love the price, at less than $7 a tin it is very affordable and that is always a plus. At the same time I really dislike this tobaccos tendency to bite me if I don't pack the bowl right or if I get over aggressive with it, as I tend to sometime. However, that isn't enough to deter me from buying it, I just have to be careful with it. I highly recommend this one to those who like Virginias, or who want to try Virginias.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Great review Nick on one of my favorite baccy's!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

I got my OGS today and am now smoking my third bowl.

First Impressions: A 50 g squarish tin. I gotta say, I love the tin art. The man pictured is spooky to me. His eyes stare straight at you no matter what angle you look at him and his small grin says, "I know what you did.". Freaky! LOL. Totally not what the artist intended, I'm sure. The back of the tin describes it as "golden and full body Virginia tobaccos with a touch of Burley.". Sounds interesting! The presentation on opening the tin is great: there's a little sticker of that insane all knowing man with the crazy wig, holding together a white paper wrapper. Opening the paper reveals two perfect stacks of very clean and uniform large-ish flakes. The flakes are a gorgeous golden-yellow-brown. The smell is definitely not what I expected - I'm smelling orange peel. Not quite as pungent as a cut orange, but what you'd smell if you sniffed the outside of an uncut orange. Weird. At this point I'm worried that I might not like it.

On lighting, the first puff or two carries that orange zest taste up front, but it very quickly fades to the background. The main flavor that emerges reminds me of sipping hot tea. I'm more of a coffee guy, I don't really drink hot tea, but I do enjoy the flavor of tea and it works well in this blend. There's something else too....almost like honey....imagine honey except not as sweet. There's a hint of sweetness there, but I wouldn't call this a sweet blend per se. The orange zest is still there, but it's way in the background now. In all three bowls, I only needed a couple of relights (which is odd, considering...see below), but when a relight is needed, the orange zest jumps to the front again for a couple of puffs, then takes a back seat again to the hot tea. At right around the halfway mark, things start to get spicy. It's a nice well balanced spiciness that fits great with the flavor profile, and provides an unexpected and surprising change in the flavor profile. Towards the end, I can taste more burley. Very nice! I wouldn't call it strong in the nicotine department, but it does have enough nic to keep me interested....medium strength?

I prepped it for smoking basically the same way all three bowls: with small scissors, I cut the flake into ~1/4 inch strips against the grain, then crumbled and rubbed it a little. The tobacco felt plenty dry, and I was excited to try it, so I gave it exactly zero drying time before packing my MM Diplomat cob. Unfortunately, I got gurgles with this...so much so that I even got a little in my mouth once. I had to run a pipe cleaner down twice to sop it up. Surprisingly, the smoke was still cool and tasted great, and I didn't seem to need but just a couple of relights. For the second bowl, after cutting and crumbling, I gave it about an hour to dry, then packed my Dr Grabow Omega. Much better, only a tiny gurgle once, and didn't require a pipe cleaner while smoking, though the interior of the shank was rather moist when I cleaned my pipe after smoking. For my third bowl, I prepped it, left it out to dry for an hour, then packed it in my clay tavern pipe. As expected, a bone dry smoke this time. Personally, I could not detect much (if any) change in the taste in the different pipes.

At $6-ish a tin, this stuff is a fantastic value. I'm definitely enjoying it, will definitely enjoy the rest of the tin, and will most likely be buying more in the future.


----------



## BrewShooter

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Tin Aroma and Appearance - The aroma has the grassy character I might expect, but not a dry straw smell, a wetter, fresh mown thing and there is a definite fruity/sweet quality to it. It reminds me a little of raisins, but it does not dominate the aroma. The large yellow/brown mottled flakes are perfectly packed. I feel like I'm opening a Christmas present with this tin.

Pack and Smoke - I broke off half a flake, dried it for about thirty minutes and smoked it in one of my smaller bowled pipes. I used a fold and stuff method and, in retrospect, it could have benefitted from rubbing out, as I had a few relights. However, in general, it burned well and produced a fair amount of smoke. I can also see that this one might have a tendency to bite if smoked hot and fast.

Flavor - Clean and sweet, WOW! I'm almost tempted to leave it at that. It does have a subtle grassy/hay character, but it is subtle and not as pronounced as some other blends I've tried. I'm sometimes put off by an overpowering grassy character and this blend didn't do that. At times I also pick up a citrusy note. It's not as sharp as a lemon. I think gahdzila is close with orange. I'm a bit of a nicotine lightweight and this smaller bowl didn't seem to effect me negatively.

Overall - I was surprised by this one. I picked up this fresh tin so that I could continue to age the one I already had in storage. I'm glad I did. I don't smoke a lot of VA heavy tobaccos, preferring aromatics and English/latakia blends. However, I do enjoy Tilbury and LBF quite a bit and I think OGS may be on the top of my list. The clean, sweet flavor is simply delightful!


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

A pretty representation in my year-old tin. It looked and smelled a lot like Reiner Long Golden Flake, which I smoke quite a bit of. Comparing the two, they looked and smelled almost the same to me. The LGF is thicker sliced, but the color is almost the same, the OGS only slightly lighter, with similar very light yellow pebbling. To tell you the truth, in a blind taste test I doubt if I could tell the difference! As I tried to identify the smell of the tobacco, there was a memory back there. It hadn't hit me with the LGF before, but I wasn't smelling that for a review! :lol: As a boy, I sometimes played war or cowboys and Indians with the other kids in the giant tobacco drying barns by the railroad tracks. Bundles of tobacco hung from the rafters, smelling a lot like OGS and LGF, only a lot stronger and the floor was covered with loose tobacco chunks and dust. We probably got totally stoned on nicotine playing in there, like dipping a few ounces of snuff per hour! Bet they don't figure that into the hyperactive child equations these days! It's a delicious smoke, burning nicely right to the end, finishing with nothing but light gray ash. Straightforward tobacco taste, just enough burley to make it smoke cool and bite free, the Virginias to make it sweet and enough perique for a gentle snork. I must say, it seems very much underrated. LGF, one of my favorite smokes, has a hefty price tag. I think my future purchases of the ilk will be the OGS instead! :tu


----------



## Hambone1

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Warning: This is about the 4th tin I've opened thus far and I don't have a lot of experience but I'm going to participate with the monthly review anyhow.

Opening the tin - Never smelt anything like to, I don't have any reference to what it smelled like. To me it was a strong smell. The slices were bigger than any flake tobaccos that I've used thus far and it wasn't moist at all. In fact, I thought it was a lot drier than any other tobacco that I've opened.

Loading - I cut cubed it and then rubbed it out. I used a couple different pipes.

Burn - A lot of smoke, a lot. Hot, tongue bite me with every bowl. I tried to slow down on the puffs but it just made the tongue bite a little milder is all. Didn't need to relight at all and it burned to ash to the bottom of the bowl.

Taste - I personally didn't like it at all. It was very strong to me, coated my lips with its strong taste. It seem to be spicy to me, almost like it had perique in it.

In summary; Didn't like it at all. I smoked about 7 bowls to give it a chance but nope. I put the remainder of the tin in a jar and it's in cellar (to stay for awhile). Probably never buy nor use this one again.


----------



## DanR

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

I've been a fan of Orlik Golden sliced for as long as I've been smoking a pipe. This tobacco is one of the first tins that was gifted to me, and I immediately bought a few more once I learned about cellaring. OGS is the first tobacco I think of when someone describes a "pure sweet Virginia" flavor.

The tin that I opened for this review is over a year old, and I do not get as much of the golden raisin or fig aromas that I remember from the fresher tins. Instead, it has faded to a milder sweet hay scent. I wish I had another, more creative analogy for it, but that's right where my mind keeps taking me.

I've smoked this in the fold and stuff method many times, but I prefer it rubbed out. It seems to burn easier for me this way.

As I puff on it and try to put in words what I am tasting, I keep bouncing back and forth between the previously mentioned sweet hay (or straw if you prefer) to a lightly toasted white bread. I get the best results on the retrohale, where the clean flavors of the tobacco really shine through. I do get a little spicy pepper in there in the beginning, but either my palate adjusts or this simply fades away as the bowl progresses. Other than that, the flavors remain pretty consistent for me throughout the smoke. My only complaint about this one is that I like it so much that I have a tendency to puff too quickly, and get a slight nip at the tongue as a result. Luckily, I know to slow it down a bit to keep it under control.

As I've already stated, OGS has been one of my favorites for a long time. For me, the jury is still out on whether this gets better with age or not. I think I will buy a fresh tin and pop it open as soon as it shows up to compare the two. I seem to remember more sticky, golden raisin sweetness from the fresher tins, and that might be better with the toasty flavors of this tobacco. Either way, this is good stuff!


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Nick S. said:


> Nice reviews Jim and Jason. The more I smoke it the more I like it.
> 
> I also have noticed the citrus notes that Jason and Clifford have noted, funny though I couldn't really put my finger on it as a citrus taste until I read Clifford's review...
> 
> Jim, I didn't realize it had perique in it. It makes no mention of it on the tin, but I suppose I do notice a hint of spiciness to it.


Thanks, Nick. I guess it's my insensitive snozz, but I don't seem to smell citrus. And there's *no burley* at all in it, apparently! It seemed so much like LGF that I was running on a halo effect or something. 

Anyhow, great reviews everybody! Sorry you didn't like it, Shawn. Great trading material thoughs! :tu Seems strange that you'd like Escudo but not OGS, since they seem fairly similar to me. The more I do these things, the more I think I have no taste whatsoever -- literally *and *figuratively! :lol:


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

A good blend I've smoked a fair amount of. Definitely something to have at least a couple of tins hanging around. I don't always have one open, but definitely have a stash for when it strikes my fancy.

For this, I purchased a new tin rather than one of the ones I have aging. Since I have some put away it had been a while (1+ year, I think) since I bought any. The first thing is I must lament the fact that the painted tin is gone. The label is the same but I miss the orange-red tin top that was so very distinctive. Alas, it follows the general trend and is understandable.

Easy to rub out (I smoke indoors) and pack, light, puff. Perfect moisture right out of the tin in this sample. The flavor range has been aptly described in this thread, from hay-like notes to a sort of strange citrus character. The burley gives it some body, but has a negative effect on the flavor in my opinion - I think there's more than just a 'pinch' and I wish I could try it without. Not overwhelming, though, I know some people don't even notice the burley in this one. The smoke is pretty creamy and just sipping delivers volumes of tasty smoke.

I like this as an occasional morning smoke. It isn't something I can smoke all day, or every day, but it definitely has a secure spot in my rotation and my cellar. It's also very reasonably priced, making it that much more attractive.

3.5/5 stars from me, but I must qualify that by saying there are times when this blend simply sings and gets closer to 4.5/5.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Thanks for the review Dave (Keen Smoke), nice job. How does the aged compare to the unaged? I also see you have fallen prey to the same thing as the rest of us... apparently there actually is NO burley in OGS... It is funny when you think something is there you can really taste it... I have the same thing with the citrus like taste... after reading some of these reviews I can really taste it now... Luckily I like the taste though... and I agree, I had an awesome experience with OGS the other day where everything went just perfectly and it simply sang. I didn't want it to end, it was probably one of the best pipe experiences I have had...


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Hm well, I have developed a definite distaste for most burley and if this blend truly has none then there is still something that that I don't get along with. Burley or VA or whatever, some puffs and bowls are quite simply serene and others are more harsh and cigarette-like. Hence my 3.5 rating leaning towards higher. I assumed it was the 'kiss' of burley that turned me off, but if not that there's still something there that detracts from the blend in my opinion. I like it alot, but not anything like the pure virginias I smoke, and not a can't-live-without type of blend.

My memories of the more aged tins I have are a more sweet blend with less of the harsh notes (what I thought of as the burley rearing its head) and more of the grassy VA notes. I remember some of the older tins I smoke as tasting more bright and zesty than the current tin I'm working through.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

I was about to pull the trigger and buy a tin of this, however, I am worried that the Nic kick in this is very heavy (from watching a few video reviews on YouTube). Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



keen smoke said:


> Hm well, I have developed a definite distaste for most burley and if this blend truly has none then there is still something that that I don't get along with.


My guess is the perique. Some people just don't like perique, whereas I love perique!


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> I was about to pull the trigger and buy a tin of this, however, I am worried that the Nic kick in this is very heavy (from watching a few video reviews on YouTube). Can anyone confirm or deny this?


A lowish nicotine hit if you ask me, but then I like Irish Flake, Royal Yacht and Bayou Morning Flake, so it takes a lot of nicotine to put me over the top. Even so, I wouldn't even rate it medium in the nicotine department, just inching above "low" on the nicotine Richter scale. Definitely not "very heavy".

Just noticed I've been "breaking the rules"!  Sorry, Nick. Just running on inertia. sigh.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



freestoke said:


> A lowish nicotine hit if you ask me, but then I like Irish Flake, Royal Yacht and Bayou Morning Flake, so it takes a lot of nicotine to put me over the top. Even so, I wouldn't even rate it medium in the nicotine department, just inching above "low" on the nicotine Richter scale. Definitely not "very heavy".
> 
> Just noticed I've been "breaking the rules"!  Sorry, Nick. Just running on inertia. sigh.


+1 on the low nicotine content, I hardly notice it.

Jim, don't worry about it. I think is is good that we are talking about it rather than just posting reviews it seemed like there is less discussion when you have to flip back and forth between threads... I might remove that rule next month, as we are having some really good discussion here...


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Nick S. said:


> +1 on the low nicotine content, I hardly notice it.
> 
> Jim, don't worry about it. I think is is good that we are talking about it rather than just posting reviews it seemed like there is less discussion when you have to flip back and forth between threads... I might remove that rule next month, as we are having some really good discussion here...


Yeah, the displaced discussion seemed a bit awkward. Doesn't really follow the standard review threads either, where the replies go in-line.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



freestoke said:


> Yeah, the displaced discussion seemed a bit awkward. Doesn't really follow the standard review threads either, where the replies go in-line.


Yeah, I think is was hampering discussion...

*I hereby repeal the two thread rule*


----------



## Katharsis

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Nick S. said:


> apparently there actually is NO burley in OGS...


 (quoted from other thread)
So, are you saying the tin I'm holding in my hand is lying? ...



Orlik Golden Sliced tin said:


> This delightful blend is composed of golden and full body Virginia tobaccos *with a touch of Burley*...


I also taste _zero_ Perique. I can usually pick up on Perique easily, since it doesn't always agree with me. I've never noticed any in over half this tin. What's also weird is that tobaccoreviews.com literally has the tin description on there saying BURLEY, yet the components now say Virginia and Perique. They didn't used to; someone must have edited it.

UPDATE: There, I submitted an edit changing it back to VA and Burley. For crying out loud the tin says burley. (I can get rather anal over wrong information.)


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Katharsis said:


> (quoted from other thread)
> So, are you saying the tin I'm holding in my hand is lying? ...
> 
> I also taste _zero_ Perique. I can usually pick up on Perique easily, since it doesn't always agree with me. I've never noticed any in over half this tin. What's also weird is that tobaccoreviews.com literally has the tin description on there saying BURLEY, yet the components now say Virginia and Perique. They didn't used to; someone must have edited it.
> 
> UPDATE: There, I submitted an edit changing it back to VA and Burley. For crying out loud the tin says burley. (I can get rather anal over wrong information.)


Yes, your tin and all of ours are lying...
Apparently, it is a bad translation from years ago and they never changed it...

Here:
Orlik Golden Sliced Update - No Burley, Yes Perique | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## Katharsis

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Wow, I am dumbfounded. Then again, I never really picked up on burley either. It must really be just "a touch" of Perique then.

Also, I found this on Wikipedia under Perique. It might explain the error:


Wikipedia said:


> Most of the perique used in pipe tobacco is not perique at all, but green river burley that is processed in the same manner as perique. Although the process produces a strong, spicy tobacco, it is a far different product from the genuine perique grown on Percy Martin's and the Poche family's farms.


So, in a way, if it's that kind of "perique" they are using, it is both Perique and Burley, depending on perspective.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Katharsis said:


> Wow, I am dumbfounded. Then again, I never really picked up on burley either. It must really be just "a touch" of Perique then.


Yeah, they had us all fooled, and I don't think it is that much perique... I just get hints of it every now and again...


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Katharsis said:


> So, in a way, if it's that kind of "perique" they are using, it is both Perique and Burley, depending on perspective.


These conundrums make us smarter than the rest, for sure. Constant brain calisthenics just trying to figure out what the hell we're smokin'.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

I am nearly certain the Orlik factory gets its perique from the farm in Louisiana... I know I saw something about it in a video on youtube somewhere...


----------



## Katharsis

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Interesting read I just found. Haven't read it all, and some of you have probably read it, but useful nonetheless.

The Mystique of Perique | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Interesting info on the Perique-Burley situation. I took a long break from piping this year, delving more into cigars, and never caught the linked info from pipesmagazine.com. The funny thing is that I actually like perique, although there are plenty of VaPers I don't enjoy. If genuine Louisiana perique is what I'm tasting in this blend color me very surprised - OGS has always been a good blend for me but not a great one based on that non-VA component that I always felt detracted from the blend. Either way, I'd still love to try this blend with just the Virginia component... I personally think it would be better without any added spice! :>


----------



## Katharsis

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



> Either way, I'd still love to try this blend with just the Virginia component... I personally think it would be better without any added spice!


Then just smoke Dunhill Flake.  Pretty sure Orlik does their stuff now, anyway, so it probably is almost the same.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Weird. I'm still a newb, but I could swear I tasted burley. I can't say for sure if I picked up on perique or not, I haven't smoked enough of it to be able to definitively say "THAT is perique" in what I'm tasting.


----------



## jfserama

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Orlik Golden Sliced is the first VA tobacco I ever tried, and I instantly fell in love. It was around a campfire smoking from a new(ish) cob. I still love the taste of OGS in a cob, something about the combination just works. If you havent tried it do it now! But before I get too far down this rabbit trail&#8230;

OGS has a delightful blend of sweet, citrus, spice, and organic grassy flavors. Its mild enough to be an all day smoke, but interesting enough to be smoked during private reflection. It's not quite as sweet as some VAs I've smoked, nor is it as grassy as others. It is somewhere in between. And of course it has that spice to it-which I guess must be perique? I guess part didn't click until I read this thread. It makes sense now though. But I think my favorite part about this wonderful tobacco is that slight citrus note I get occasionally throughout the smoke. Most of the time you can just barely taste it, and then you get that one retrohale where all you taste is a mouthwatering mix of sweetness and citrus. In fact, the citrus is like a barometer of how well you are smoking-smoke too fast and it disappears. Pack too tight and the same thing happens. Light too vigorously and it disappears for a bit. Yeah, now that I think of it, Orlik really taught me to smoke well. Its not like a latakia blend where you get flavor no matter how hot the tobacco is. No, this one requires some patience and thought. And I like that.

A few more things I wanted to add: The nic hit is not low, but certainly not high. Especially considering that it is a VA, I am happy to say that it is an easy to finish smoke even for those with low nicotine tolerances (like I used to be). Also, my tin was from 2004, so this is a review of a well aged blend.

Bottom line: I love this blend. I could smoke it all day. In fact, I like it so much I have a pipe dedicated just to OGS. And, since I only have six briars, that is saying alot!


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Nice review Jordan! I agree there is a lot going on in this blend, and when treated right it is an awesome experience.


----------



## Troutman22

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

OGS is a middle of the road VA for me. I am letting the rest of my 4 oz age. I do enjoy it but I just prefer other VA's right now.


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

A very good review, Jordan! :tu

Seems I've smoked almost my whole tin -- at least half of it anyhow. Guess I like it okay. :lol: I hadn't had this one before, so it's a nice "discovery". (A big improvement over last month, for sure.)


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

I'm nearing the bottom of my tin too, Jim. I'll definitely be ordering more. I really like it early in the morning in a cob.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Yeah, I finished my tin rather quickly and ordered 4 more tins right away... I had had it before and liked it but never got around to keeping more than a tin on hand... really no excuse for that as cheap as it is...

And yes, a nice improvement over last month!


----------



## mmiller

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

I loved this tobacco from the very first bowl, the price dont hurt either


----------



## Zeabed

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

As I wrote in my 2009 review of this blend, the word for this tobacco is amiable. A relaxing and flavorful experience with a

sweet and creamy Virginia. Some may consider it one-note -

lacking complexity and depth. But the batch I have is three years

old, has been jarred for a long time, and tastes much better than

fresh. It was not boring at all. And it tasted fine to me when it

was fresh, so I gave it a fine review back then. It's improved since

then.

I find it flavorful and relaxing - a perfect go-to blend that can

easily morph into my all day smoke. The Virginia and its burley

sidekick work together perfectly. I like the quality of tobacco

employed in this popular blend. The barely noticeable hint of honey

complements the sweetness and tanginess of the Virginia and the

sturdiness and creaminess of the burley. It's the easiest flake to fill

among all the ones I have, but it's best when fully rubbed out.

Quite simply, it delivers the goods - and the taste - that I expect

from an in-rotation blend.


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Thanks for the review Zeabed. :thumb:

It has recently come to light that there is actually no burley in this blend. :shock: It is actually a mistranslation :doh: It has a touch of perique not burley... But hey, can't hold that against you, just thought you should know. :yo:

we all fell for it...


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Enjoyed the review a lot, Zeabed! I'd never had any before, but I can empathize with your enthusiasm for it now. :tu


----------



## Zeabed

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Well, I actually thought that creaminess and sturdiness came from a pinch of burley. Thanks for pointing it out. But now I wonder what that butterscotch/caramel hint is from...


----------



## Trout Langston

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Fell in love with this one lately as well. I actually toured the factory where this is made in Denmark about three weeks ago. (I work for Lane Limited, which is owned by Scandinavian Tobacco Group (Orlik was essentially merged into STG back in 2008 )).

I can state with certainty that the perique at the factory comes from Louisiana (saw the barrels myself). There is actually only one manufacturer of perique on the planet.

As to the actual tobacco types that are in Orlik Golden Sliced... Stay tuned. I've forwarded the question to the master blender over yonder...


----------



## Trout Langston

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

My colleagues in Denmark have confirmed the tobaccos in Orlik Golden Sliced: A combination of light orange and deep orange/mahogany Flue-cured Virginia and a hint of Perique. There is also just a hint of top flavor, featuring natural oils from the Citrus family.


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*



Trout Langston said:


> My colleagues in Denmark have confirmed the tobaccos in Orlik Golden Sliced: A combination of light orange and deep orange/mahogany Flue-cured Virginia and a hint of Perique. There is also just a hint of top flavor, featuring natural oils from the Citrus family.


Thats great to know, thanks for sharing! Hmmm, should the blend be called "Orlik ORANGE Sliced"? :madgrin:


----------



## BrewShooter

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

A citrus topping makes sense.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: Orlik - Golden Sliced*

Thanks for the info, Leonard!


----------

